# Easter Target Hunt.......SGTP Style



## Muddyfoots (Mar 25, 2012)

We'll hide the targets and y'all find 'em and shoot 'em.

SGTP's April shoot will be held April 7th.

Emphasis is on primitive shooting, but all traditional shooters are welcome.

Hatchetbow Dan will be demonstrating bow making and Sarah will be doing soap making. Should be alot of good info being passed along.

Donnie and I will be hosting and deer, of some sort, will be the flavor of the lunch. 

Shooting fee:
Members $5
Non members $10
First timers shoot free.
Memberships $30/ household/ yearly

Lunch donation:
$5/ person

Y'all come and enjoy.

South Ga Traditional and Primitive 3D Shoot
371 Poole Rd. 
Ellaville, Ga 31806


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 25, 2012)

I still have that bear fat I saved per donnie's request. I will bring it.


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Mar 25, 2012)

I will have a shaving bench and tillering device and will be working down some staves to complete bows.  Maybe demonstrate working osage down following one ring.
Dan Spier


----------



## dpoole (Mar 30, 2012)

See where we will have a special guest at the primitive focus shoot next weekend thanks to Dan and Molly. Jaap (yop) koppendrayer ( cop a dryer) founder of Yumi bows. He is an expert on bamboo bows and arros. Has had several articles in Primitive Archery mag.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 30, 2012)

dpoole said:


> See where we will have a special guest at the primitive focus shoot next weekend thanks to Dan and Molly. Jaap (yop) koppendrayer ( cop a dryer) founder of Yumi bows. He is an expert on bamboo bows and arros. Has had several articles in Primitive Archery mag.



Great job on that Dan and Molly. He is very knowledgeable and really cool to watch!!!!!! What a great person to get to the shoot!!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 1, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Donnie and I will be hosting and deer, of some sort, will be the flavor of the lunch.



We talking deer meatloaf samiches here?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 1, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> We talking deer meatloaf samiches here?



Potted deer meat..


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 2, 2012)

This Saturday.

Y'all come see us.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 2, 2012)

Gonna try to be there.


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 2, 2012)

Its on my calendar.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 2, 2012)

dutchman said:


> Gonna try to be there.





bam_bam said:


> Its on my calendar.



Will be good to see y'all, again.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 2, 2012)

If work doesn't get in the way..... I'm making plans on being there!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 2, 2012)

dutchman said:


> Gonna try to be there.



Thought about asking you to bring some crackers to spread that potted on; however, you would probably show up with Nabisco saltines. So never mind, I'll just run over to the dollar store and get some good soda crackers, cause you just lay that stuff out on any old cracker.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 3, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> Thought about asking you to bring some crackers to spread that potted on; however, you would probably show up with Nabisco saltines. So never mind, I'll just run over to the dollar store and get some good soda crackers, cause you just lay that stuff out on any old cracker.



Yeah, you know me...


----------



## dutchman (Apr 5, 2012)

This SATURDAY!


----------



## dpoole (Apr 6, 2012)

bamboo for the folks to play with


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice boo.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 6, 2012)

Donnie says the some local Boy Scouts will also be on hand for tomorrow's shoot.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 6, 2012)

Not long now.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 6, 2012)

Cyall2moro.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 6, 2012)

Al33 said:


> Cyall2moro.



That's great Al!

Look forward to seeing you.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks to all who came.

It was a good day!


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 7, 2012)

Great shoot today. Thanks to all you guys that make it happen.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 7, 2012)

Had a great time today. Enjoyed seeing my friends from all over down in Schley County.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 8, 2012)

I had a great time and it sure was good seeing the South Georgia folks again. Thanks to all who contributed to make it happen. I especially enjoyed the primnitive emphasis and all the demos from soap making to sinew backing a bow.

Here are the pic's I took:


----------



## Al33 (Apr 8, 2012)

More:


----------



## dpoole (Apr 8, 2012)

thanks for the pictures they are great !!


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 8, 2012)

We had a great time! Between the small talk, advice/opinions I learned alot about the primitive side of archery and am looking forward to learning more.


Lunch was great as was the lesson in soap making.


----------



## Artmom (Apr 8, 2012)

For those who asked - I will post three to four lye soap recipes here, later tonight. Several asked me to place it in this forum because they seldom visist other forums and did not want to have to locate the post.

Items you need if interested in soap making:

stainless steel whisk
plastic measuring cup 
inexpensive scale for measuring lye crystals (Wal Mart has them for a couple bucks)
plastic bucket for mixing the ingredients (not glass or metal; just a standard mop bucket will do fine)
stainless steel spoon; optional

Things to know:
lye and water solution you mix as step 1 will be very HOT (approx 200 degrees or more) AND the fumes are STRONG and dangerous...always mix this in plastic NOT glass. The plastic should be fine if it is sturdy.
Lye WILL react with aluminum. Lye will leach into wooden utensils - if you use wooden - NEVER plan for them to come into contact with food again. Best yet...just don't use wooden spoons for stirring for this hobby
You MUST use 100% lye crystals NOT a commercial drain opener product that contains SOME lye...lots of reasons for this...I won't go into but ya can Google it if you just feel the need to know 

You can use many regular commercial cooking oils for lye soap making. You don't have to use animal fat if you can't get it. I just do so to try and stay as"traditional" as possible - and I think it makes a better product overall. (I'm posting 1 of those recipes since you might not be able to get enough animal fat in some areas.)

If you have your hog fat or other animal fat already "rendered" and ready to go, you can put it aside (refrigerated) until ready to make soap. You just need to heat it to liquid form to use it. 

Mixing and stirring for the ingredients to "saponify" and become "soap" will take anywhere from 10 minutes up to 45 minutes. Many reasons why this varies. I can tell ya in person or you can Google it

When you pour the pudding like soap mixture into containers to "set" - you'll have to allow it to firm for about four or five days. 

You will find it easiest to cut and slice the bars to desired sizes with  dental floss. It is the same process as slicing cheese. The soap will look and feel very much like a firm, white cheese when ready.

Afterward...place the bars into any cardboard container and put in an indoor location that is dry and not drafty. Allow it to "cure" 4 weeks. (the remaining chemical processes that occur during this time allow the lye to fully dissipate and and convert into a pure soap product so that you won't have any burning or stinging as a result of unreacted lye crystals...)

The soap sets faster and is easier to make in cooler weather than in warm weather in my experience. Of course you can still make it in the summer months or any time...just not as easy outdoors (as it is inside with climate controlled environment) to get it to cooperate... 

Lye will ruin most surfaces. Please do your wife/girlfriend/self a favor - NO SOAP MAKING ALLOWED on the marble/granite/formica countertops!!!

That's about it
Exact steps with four recipes to follow shortly.
It is actually VERY easy. Don't be intimidated to try it. Have fun. 
PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## Artmom (Apr 8, 2012)

The "old" thread/orig. post about the process but will still put up entire, clear short step by step directions/recipes later tonight...

This thread includes actual pics of process.....
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=558099&highlight=lye


----------



## dpoole (Apr 8, 2012)

dont slice up the soap so it looks like cheese and place it on the food table


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 8, 2012)

Where else can you go and have a good time, with good folks, then have Miss Sarah give you a bar of soap to clean up with? Fine demonstrations by several skilled individuals were much appreciated. Never would have known Wendell was a bowl maker, if I had not been there to see it. The two Dans always put on a good show. I found the potted dear meat to be a mite lumpy however.


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks, Sarah, that was a great demonstration and recipe.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 9, 2012)

Awesome pictures!
Looks like a really good shott, and a bunck of folks having a big time.
Good job ya'll!


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry I missed the soap making demo too. Thanks for posting all that info Sarah!

Likely the angle of this picture just creates this illusion, but it looks 
like this bear target is in the clear; as in not hiding in a brushpile. What is up with that? 
Was this a kinder, and more easy on the arrows set course?


----------



## dutchman (Apr 9, 2012)

The camera angle is deceiving. The bear was slightly hidden by a cedar limb. Not to mention that the photo was not taken from the stake...


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 9, 2012)

Jake Allen said:


> Likely the angle of this picture just creates this illusion, but it looks
> like this bear target is in the clear; as in not hiding in a brushpile. What is up with that?
> Was this a kinder, and more easy on the arrows set course?



The targets are always set out in the open when we know you are not going to be there. I'm suprised  you weren't aware of that Jeff.


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 9, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> The targets are always set out the open when we know you are not going to be there. I'm suprised  you weren't aware of that Jeff.



I KNEW IT!!!!!!!! Citizens Arrest...Citizens Arrest!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Apr 9, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> I KNEW IT!!!!!!!! Citizens Arrest...Citizens Arrest!!!!!!



They don't trim brush in Schley County, either, you know...


----------



## milliam (Apr 10, 2012)

Hatchet Bow Dan's primative hatchet bow was a spectacular feat, but the real showing of his talent was him teaching me to make my first ever self bow...a hickory hatchet bow!  

Ok, so he made his pecan hatchet bow in about 30 minutes and I made my hickory bow in about 5 hours after lots of helpful lines drawn by Dan.  







This one even has a little character in it.  I guess the tiller isn't perfect, but its shoots pretty darn good.

Thanks again Dan!!!


----------



## Artmom (Apr 10, 2012)

The soap directions and recipes for all who asked:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6857549#post6857549


----------

